
Peloton's new holiday commercial perplexes the internet - laurex
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/03/us/peloton-ad-controversy-trnd/index.html
======
Chazprime
Without even opening the story, I'm guessing that there's a link in the story
to either a Gawker or Vice News site and that "the internet"is probably a
random sampling of a handful of Twitter users.

